# Couple of Driftwood Crosses



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Made a couple more driftwood crosses. Both are carved/sculpted to enhance the natural lines. The second one has a little turquoise inlay


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them


----------

